# ACPI support

## col

I have compiled in kernel ACPI support & it is enabled in my bios but when I start acpid it says "ACPI support has not been compiled into the kernel"

also power down after shutdown doesnt work....what am I doing wrong ?

----------

## taskara

it may not support your mainboard, I find the support is not very good yet for acpi

u may also want to compile APM into your kernel, they can run co-currently

----------

## col

but I have tried other linux distro's on which it works with my motherbaord ? I am using the XFS kernel source.

----------

## taskara

gentoo is not like other distros, other distros are prepackaged bundles of support for everything, each with different packages and different kernels.

so you don't know what it was that turned your pc off.

acpi is new to linux and not yet perfected, I'm suggesting you try apm (advanced power management) to see if that works for you.

what options did you select for acpi ? I do not get the acpi error, but then again my pc doesn't turn off either.

----------

## hanno

Try the kernel-patch at

http://www.sf.net/projects/acpi/

It gives your kernel much better acpi-support.

----------

